# Start Here > Guest Forum >  omg is Sarah Palin running for Prez?

## pessimist!

I haven't been following politics but I remember seeing a few days ago that she might be. I don't think my nervous system and secondary embarrassment could tolerate it. eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!

----------


## Suzanimal

> I haven't been following politics but I remember seeing a few days ago that she might be. I don't think my nervous system and secondary embarrassment could tolerate it. eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!



Good to see ya, pessy!

----------


## pessimist!

> Good to see ya, pessy!


Hey I remember you! You're the one who always noticed by oh so clever edits 

Anyway, since this is a political forum and since I did used to post here, I figured I'd drop on by and ask a political question. Is Sarah Palin actually running, and if so, can she win?

I've been attention whoring on a personality forum since I left this one, so I'm kind of out of the loop on these political issues. :blush:

----------


## Suzanimal

> Hey I remember you! You're the one who always noticed by oh so clever edits 
> 
> Anyway, since this is a political forum and since I did used to post here, I figured I'd drop on by and ask a political question. Is Sarah Palin actually running, and if so, can she win?
> 
> I've been attention whoring on a personality forum since I left this one, so I'm kind of out of the loop on these political issues. :blush:




I don't think so. I think she's doing a little attention whoring of her own.

----------


## Sola_Fide

No, she wont.

----------


## ctiger2

Palin won't run and she has as much chance winning as Rand does, ZERO.

----------


## Natural Citizen

_Wuuuut?_ 

I might jump on that bandwagon, now....

----------


## erowe1

> Palin won't run and she has as much chance winning as Rand does, ZERO.


She does have zero chance.

But Rand has ten times that much.

----------


## pessimist!

> I don't think so. I think she's doing a little attention whoring of her own.


Yeah you're probably right, but think of the media frenzy if she did.





> Palin won't run and she has as much chance winning as Rand does, ZERO.


I don't think Rand could win a national election but his chances are far greater than Palin's.


edit: I just realized I can't edit.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

Palin is smart enough to know she's an idiot.

----------


## Krugminator2

> Palin won't run and she has as much chance winning as Rand does, ZERO.


Rand has a 10-15% of getting the nomination.  Rand has the 4th best chance of anyone in the GOP of getting the nomination.

Edit: Here are the latest odds from the guys who started Intrade's new site
Jeb Bush: 28%
Scott Walker: 23%
Marco Rubio: 13%
Rand Paul: 11%
Ted Cruz: 5%
Chris Christie: 4%

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> omg is Sarah Palin running for Prez?


OMG, who gives a sh** if she is or isn't?  

She's 2008-2011's news.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> OMG, who gives a sh** if she is or isn't?  
> 
> She's 2008-2011's news.


If she comes into the race, and attention whores by way of successfully exposing Jeb Bush's inadequacies, she becomes 2016 news. Palin and/or Cruz could work out for Rand in a reverse triangulation way. Say a Tea Party 'firebrand' candidate says something true, but really harshly or in incendiary fashion, drawing Bush et al into reacting to it in an extreme establishment-prone way that alienates the rank and file GOP voters. Rand then steps up, acts likes "the statesman" and expresses the firebrand position in a polished, diplomatic way, and is perceived as the true leader. 

Rand did something like this in the vaccine flap, only out of sequence--he and Christie expressed the grassroots view first, which led the self-styled mainstream to react with "anti-vaxxer" spin, then causing Bush and Hillary to sound like the statesmen afterward. If a sort-of TP person like Palin ran and revived some of these debates by acting as the leading edge, sacrifical lamb who boldly states the alternative view first, Rand could benefit by responding in a measured way to the establishment's dogmatism, and thus be on the right (lagging) edge of the triangle.

----------


## pessimist!

LMFAO my Kate Upton thread has over 25,000 views? Must be from google searches or something.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> LMFAO my Kate Upton thread has over 25,000 views? Must be from google searches or something.


Really?  Like omg. What's the link so I can contribute to your views?

----------


## pessimist!

btw, who always rated my threads 1 star? *curious*

and who the hell is scott walker? Apparently he is running for prez, I honestly never heard of the dude. *embarrassed*

----------


## Sola_Fide

> btw, who always rated my threads 1 star? *curious*
> 
> and who the hell is scott walker? Apparently he is running for prez, I honestly never heard of the dude. *embarrassed*


Like omg!  What's politks?  Like fa realz

----------


## pessimist!

please don't mock me 


I truly don't know this Walker guy. I'm apathetic. *blush*

----------


## Sola_Fide

> please don't mock me 
> 
> 
> I truly don't know this Walker guy. I'm apathetic. *blush*


Like, ok.  *blush*

----------


## pessimist!

Damn! Another 1 star?  Granted this thread was lame, but come on! 

btw I looked up this Scott Walker guy, he sounds lame. I want to see a female (not Clinton) President. All hail a female aristocracy!

PS: this forum needs a bigger variety of smilies :laugh:

----------


## TheTexan

Anyone else thinking what I'm thinking?  A Palin/Rand ticket??

----------


## Suzanimal

> Damn! Another 1 star?  Granted this thread was lame, but come on! 
> 
> btw I looked up this Scott Walker guy, he sounds lame. I want to see a female (not Clinton) President. All hail a female aristocracy!
> 
> PS: this forum needs a bigger variety of smilies :laugh:



You want to replace the Patriarchy with the Matriarchy??? What could go wrong?

----------


## TommyJeff

> She does have zero chance.
> 
> But Rand has ten times that much.


You do realize what 10 times 0 equals.....right?

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Anyone else thinking what I'm thinking?  A Palin/Rand ticket??


Only if Bolton can be SoS.

----------


## pessimist!

> You want to replace the Patriarchy with the Matriarchy???


Well I did recently conclude that I'm an INFP rather than an INTP, so what the hell?

I just want to see that archaic patriarchal system go down in flames

----------


## Suzanimal

> Well I did recently conclude that I'm an INFP rather than an INTP, so what the hell?
> 
> I just want to see that archaic patriarchal system go down in flames



Be careful what ya wish for Pessy...

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

> You want to replace the Patriarchy with the Matriarchy??? What could go wrong?


At last, an honest feminist!

----------


## pessimist!

Hey I couldn't be that bad.

Anyway, I had some weird dream the other night where some all female Schutzstaffel type military organization made up a bunch of tall Nordic looking goddess types went all blitzkrieg into Mexico to break up a sex slave ring being run by the Mexican government. It was...weird.

I've been listening to a lot of Feindflug (A German electro-industrial band) and recently watched a documentary on the SS, so maybe my romantic idea of a female aristocracy merged with the documentary and the authoritarian/war centric music I've been listening to into my dreams?

Also, I recently discovered the SCUM manifesto, which was written by radical feminist Valerie Solanas (the woman who shot Andy Warhol). I mean the woman was obvious deranged and crazy, but the manifesto sounds interesting. Haha. :d

----------


## pessimist!

I meant to say "it" not "i"

I obviously can't edit.

----------


## pessimist!

This is thread is pretty trippy. Glad I started it.

----------


## brushfire

Thread is like having a conversation from someone across the great divide...  Is this what happens to you when you get banned?

No more rep, or edit...  Damned with the burden of trying to figure out Sarah Palin's political fate...?

I shall pray for you, my brother.  Go to the light, and do check in from time to time.

----------


## pessimist!

> Damned with the burden of trying to figure out Sarah Palin's political fate...?


Yes. I was very serious went I made this thread about Sarah Palin.

----------


## Sola_Fide

> Yes. I was very serious went I made this thread about Sarah Palin.


r u fa realz?

----------


## brushfire

> Yes. I was very serious went I made this thread about Sarah Palin.


I was very serious when I said I would pray for you, and that you should check in from time to time.

IMO, I think she's just an annoying distraction, but most politicians are.  The more candidates to confuse "boobus" (a cute term of endearment) the better.   If she wants to run, she should get her librarian grizzly mamma a$$ on the ballot.   It could only mean good things for Rand and the rest of us.

----------


## Olaf

You'd have to be an idiot to think she has a chance of winning. Your have yo be an even bigger idiot to think she's actually a conservative. And you'd have to have horrible taste to think she's attractive.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

She's just trying to remain relevant.

----------


## pessimist!

> You'd have to be an idiot to think she has a chance of winning. Your have yo be an even bigger idiot to think she's actually a conservative. And you'd have to have horrible taste to think she's attractive.


I agree with all points. I would have to imagine she has quite the fan base in certain parts of this country though. They likely disagree with all of the above.

----------


## pessimist!

I wonder if Palin has read SCUM?

----------


## pessimist!

edit:  I meant to say certain demographics, not "parts of country"

----------


## ThePaleoLibertarian

I identify with this pessimist broad. I like to post in the middle of cocaine binges too.

----------

